# [CLOSED] Saharah selling Cafe-curtain Wall!



## sunchild (May 26, 2020)

i'll be letting in 2 people at a time. if i've liked your comment that means i've sent you the dodo code 
i have her trapped in my little "seasonal event" area! other things she's selling today besides the wall if you're interested are:

paintball flooring
ivory small round mat
simple medium brown mat
modern wavy rug

*please leave via the airport when you're done!!*

also if you feel inclined to tip, i'm really trying to save up TBT so i would appreciate anything, but please don't feel like you need to!


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 26, 2020)

Oh wow! Please may I come along?

LynseyH666 from IslaDeLuna


----------



## Weiss Schnee (May 26, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 26, 2020)

I’d love to come and get this wallpaper if possible please


----------



## gominam9 (May 26, 2020)

May I come too please?


----------



## SoSu (May 26, 2020)

May I please visit? Thanks!


----------



## reikocakes (May 26, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to stop by and get the cafe curtain wall! i'm ashtea from genovia


----------



## Buffi (May 26, 2020)

Hi! I love to stop by


----------



## Mr.cool (May 26, 2020)

can I come over?
Island name :Coolville
Game name:Carson


----------



## ForgottenT (May 26, 2020)

Would love to come by, it’s my favorite wall


----------



## jlnyc (May 26, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## SarahSays (May 26, 2020)

May I please come?! Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## lexa7 (May 26, 2020)

May I stop by? Alexa from Pangaea


----------



## Bethboj (May 26, 2020)

Hey! I’d love to pop over when there’s a spot free 
Beth from Ōkami Bay


----------



## kookey (May 26, 2020)

Hi there! I’d love to stop by if you’re still inviting folks.


----------



## sunchild (May 26, 2020)

i'm gonna lock the thread here as i catch up with everyone. after i get everyone that's already posted in, i'm gonna take a short break to eat dinner and then reopen!
(sorry it takes so long btw, saharah is ESPECIALLY long-winded with dialogue lol)


----------



## sunchild (May 26, 2020)

bump! reopened


----------



## Lycheee (May 26, 2020)

hi! could I stop by? : ))


----------



## lionessofhyrule (May 26, 2020)

I'd like to come by


----------



## jessicat_197 (May 26, 2020)

Could I please come c:


----------



## swagdra (May 26, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## serudesu (May 26, 2020)

Hi there, I'd love to stop by!


----------



## Cinnamom (May 26, 2020)

I would love to come by! ^-^


----------



## sunchild (May 26, 2020)

still open! might be last call~


----------

